# Focal 38VX on Ebay!



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

Focal 38Vx before Utopia! 400Watts 15" - eBay (item 140489727619 end time Dec-17-10 16:18:22 PST)


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

how are these, i have a 13 inch one ?


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

anyone know how this sub was? i have the 13 in version


----------

